# Lawn Reno - Advice



## northernlights536 (Aug 3, 2020)

I had my lawn redone two weeks ago as the lawn was torn up because of a sewer line repair in February. I am in SW Minnesota and was told what was put down is KBG.

I did the first mow last night. There are some areas of concern.

There are some areas that are thin and a patch were the grass appear to have died out.

I am wondering about the thin areas or the dead patch if I should just throw down some seed or is it worth having the sod company tear it out and replace it? I am concerned about them doing more damage than its worth vs. just putting some seed down.

After the mowing last night this morning I can see several light colored green patches across the lawn.

I was told by the sod company that its summer grass and will die out after winter. Is it fair to say that "summer grass" is really crab grass and it just does not go away on it's own?


----------



## RobUk (Jun 27, 2020)

I'm no expert but whenever I see a patch in my lawn, I just chuck some seeds into it, put a lil soil on top and let it do its thing.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I don't see any crab grass. If there is some, it will die when frost comes. In order to prevent it and other weeds from germinating, you will want to apply a pre-emergent - prodiamine or dimension (dithiopyr) - next Spring.

If your grass is all KBG, just follow the Fall nitrogen blitz. No need to throw down seed. It will fill in on its own.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=753


----------



## northernlights536 (Aug 3, 2020)

Harts said:


> just follow the Fall nitrogen blitz.
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=753


what is this?


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

northernlights536 said:


> After the mowing last night this morning I can see several light colored green patches across the lawn.
> 
> I was told by the sod company that its summer grass and will die out after winter. Is it fair to say that "summer grass" is really crab grass and it just does not go away on it's own?


Sounds like annual rye.

Sometimes annual rye can survive winter.

I would be beyond p*ssed if I got sod with annual rye in it.


----------



## northernlights536 (Aug 3, 2020)

Not sure if this photos helps show what I am speaking about. My sod job costed $3100.00


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

northernlights536 said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> > just follow the Fall nitrogen blitz.
> ...


Click the link and read the thread. It talks about feeding your KBG grass nitrogen in the fall. Kentucky Blue Grass typically doesn't need to be over seeded. KBG spreads and fills in with the help of nitrogen.


----------



## northernlights536 (Aug 3, 2020)

So this Fall nitrogen blitz is there a concern of putting this down on a newly sodded yard? I am thinking before Oct 1st that should be done as where I live we can see snowfall into mid to late October most likely later but one never knows.

Is this Fall nitrogen blitz just a one time application? Feed stores are consider what? I have a feed store in my rural farming town and want to understand what I should ask for, etc.

I understand about the pre-emergent and doing that in the spring... I normally just buy something from a big box .... is that OK or should I be looking for something different?


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

northernlights536 said:


> So this Fall nitrogen blitz is there a concern of putting this down on a newly sodded yard? I am thinking before Oct 1st that should be done as where I live we can see snowfall into mid to late October most likely later but one never knows.
> 
> Is this Fall nitrogen blitz just a one time application? Feed stores are consider what? I have a feed store in my rural farming town and want to understand what I should ask for, etc.
> 
> I understand about the pre-emergent and doing that in the spring... I normally just buy something from a big box .... is that OK or should I be looking for something different?


Its in the guide.
"Nitrogen
Around mid August (again for Indy), it is time to start dropping nitrogen. You need to apply 1 lb of nitrogen per 1000 sq ft (1 lb/k) per rolling month. What nitrogen? At the beginning(August) it could be any, synthetic or organic (milorganite, corn, alfalfa) or a mix; but consider your cost (since organics tend to be more expensive). The organics will take more time to break down and could lead to a delayed feeding. Early September, switch to a fast acting nitrogen source. See the Fertilizer section above for more details.

So, you will be mowing. Around twice a week, if not more to avoid breaking the 1/3 guideline. Water the lawn as needed (but might not be needed)."

I bought Urea (46-0-0) from a local pet food place for $22 each. I think its at TSC as well for a bit more.


----------



## northernlights536 (Aug 3, 2020)

Can I get this stuff on Amazon? My main yard is about 2,184 and side yards at about 450 for each side. 
I have a handheld spreader will that do ?


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 22, 2020)

too expense . go to local farm/ag supply . ask for AMS 21-0-0 or urea 46-0-0. 50# for $17-$25


----------



## northernlights536 (Aug 3, 2020)

But do I really need 50# ?


----------



## northernlights536 (Aug 3, 2020)

would this work?

https://www.amazon.com/Urea-Premium-Nitrogen-46-0-0-Fertilizer/dp/B0851R16SY/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=urea%2Bfertilizer%2B46-0-0%2Blawn&qid=1597847586&sr=8-4&th=1


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Why do you want to pay more for less urea?


----------



## northernlights536 (Aug 3, 2020)

Also how does this translate to the spreader?

For biweekly, apply at 1 lb/ksqft to provide 0.5 lb/ksqft of nitrogen.

My handheld... has 1-5 setting wise.

My main yard that was sodded is 42' by 52'


----------



## northernlights536 (Aug 3, 2020)

Sinclair said:


> Why do you want to pay more for less urea?


Ease --- doorstep delivery.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

For the spreader, the numbered settings aren't reliable.

Weigh out the correct amount of urea for the area you'll be fertilizing. Set the spreader to the lowest setting that allows the urea to flow out, and do multiple passes in opposite perpendicular directions until its gone.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

^+1


----------



## northernlights536 (Aug 3, 2020)

how do you weight it .. meaning what is the formula?

I am at roughly 2184 sq ft.

I see mention of ksqft what is KS sqft ?


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Use the formula you mentioned above; k = 1000.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

northernlights536 said:


> how do you weight it .. meaning what is the formula?
> 
> I am at roughly 2184 sq ft.
> 
> I see mention of ksqft what is KS sqft ?


Buddy, come on.
Buying 15# for $50 is insane. 
Go call around and find Urea in 50# bags for less than $30. 
Then do some math and figure out how much to use and how often. It wont kill you to store it until next year.


----------



## northernlights536 (Aug 3, 2020)

Ngilbe36 said:


> northernlights536 said:
> 
> 
> > how do you weight it .. meaning what is the formula?
> ...


Insane... thx.. much appreciated.

What is the point of your post? To attack me by calling me Insane?


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

northernlights536 said:


> Ngilbe36 said:
> 
> 
> > northernlights536 said:
> ...


I am not trying to attack you, I am trying to encourage you to look at the information and data available and make an informed choice. You can do whatever youd like, its your property. Thats the fun of all of it.


----------



## northernlights536 (Aug 3, 2020)

You did.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

northernlights536 said:


> You did.


I apologize if you felt attacked. That was not my intention. Dang internet not conveying intent.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

FWIW, I'd let someone call me almost anything if they show me how to get 3x the fertilizer for half the price! :lol:

Moving along...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you really want to buy online, this one is 50lb for $60, almost $1/lb. The one you linked is $3/lb.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07TVJM275/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_LTvpFbKY455RB

Locally I get a 50lb bag for $15 ($0.30/lb).


----------



## northernlights536 (Aug 3, 2020)

Thanks for the input on the urea -

Today my lawn is three weeks out from install.

Seeing some guys don't hold back let me know your thoughts... I paid $3100 for this sod install which did include removal of the old turf and some of the extra fill dirt left behind from when my sewer line was replaced. Also included is a side yard on the other side of the drive not pictured.

Don't get me wrong I am glad I am no longer looking at a dirt pile. However I didn't think that about a 1/4 to a 1/3 of the yard would have pockets of crabgrass. Yes, I understand those here say it will go away and do a pre-emergent in the spring, etc. I also noticed this other kind of weed in the yard too. I have no idea what it is.
*
Should I just get over it?

Can I/should I do anything now about the crabgrass and other weeds on this 3week sod?*


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Hand pull those if they bother you. Mow that lawn and feed it.


----------



## northernlights536 (Aug 3, 2020)

Hand pull crabgrass?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes the crabgrass and those other weeds. I dont see that many.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

Thats a nice shade of green! Looks pretty healthy to me. Id listen to g-man and hand pick while doing the N-bliz and mowing frequently.


----------



## northernlights536 (Aug 3, 2020)

how frequent to mow? I am planning on mowing it tonight. so this would be the second mowing since the install. However, I set my ryobi mower to the highest which is 4" - I was afraid to mowing any shorter.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

4in is too long for kbg. You want to slowly bring it to at least 2.5-3in. Mow it at 4in today, 3.75 in 3 days, 3.5 in 7 days.


----------



## northernlights536 (Aug 3, 2020)

*Urea came today -

How long do I have to wait before putting it down since I mowed last night and per above I need to mow again Monday.*

The other thing I noticed is the yard is still pretty spongy except on the perimeter.

Trying to figure out the correct watering... this yard faces west and does not get much shade except on the south side in the afternoon.

As you can see one of the sprinkler head didn't get the yard by the rocks so that is all dead.


----------



## northernlights536 (Aug 3, 2020)

*For the nitrogen is this an ok calculator to use?*

https://www.better-lawn-care.com/fertilizer-calculator.html#sthash.iPv8ICMD.dpbs


*
Also, this next week where I live is going to be in the 90's and lows 60-70's*


*Should that deter from doing the nitrogen?*


----------



## northernlights536 (Aug 3, 2020)

I do not know if I have it calculated correctly. I thought its 1lb per 1000 sqft but the calculator I used for the weight is saying the rate is 2.2 lbs per 1000 sq ft.

Just want to be sure I have it correct so I don't kill the grass. I am not sure on this 4 week sod if I should due the full month application or just do bi-weekly ?

Also does mowing it effect when the urea can be put down?


----------



## elgrow (Mar 30, 2020)

You are using 46% N per pound in urea, so when you say you want a pound of N it tells you to use 2lbs of Urea.

Also I thought you were supposed to go less than a pound unless you are doing 1 app per month.


----------



## northernlights536 (Aug 3, 2020)

Guys --- I am noticing developing brown spots throughout the yard. I have been watering daily but the temps here have been in the upper 80s to Mid 90s until recently when we had a cold front pass through bringing day time temps to mid to higher 70s. This weekend we are going to be back into the mid- 90s with a cool off next week.

I am going to snap some photos tomorrow of what I am talking about.

I cannot figure out if its lack of water or the grass going dormant or possibly possibly from times I mowed when the lawn was spongy and I torn the roots while walking... Meaning a few times I notice my feet slipping if I was mowing too fast rather than making sure to be delicate while mowing.

I mowed today and the yard felt firmer. A couple of areas I am sure are due to the irrigation not hitting those spots but there are some developing throughout the yard.


----------



## northernlights536 (Aug 3, 2020)

Here is my lawn progress... been putting down the urea every sunday.... freshly mowed today, brought it down one more notch on my mower.

I love having the dark green grass...... everyone on the block it is totally brown but then again.... I used 47 units of water last month.


----------

